
Secrets of the Magus (1993) - applecore
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1993/04/05/secrets-of-the-magus?deeplink=0
======
Outdoorsman
Read this article in the original when it arrived in my mailbox that
year...genius and mastery...

If you enjoy reading about the very best in a particular genre--in this case
card manipulation--you'll enjoy this read, and should definitely check out YT
for a few of his videos...

